# Fountain Pens & Stainless Steel



## Sprung (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's a few pens I finished up in the last couple weeks.

Chrome Atrax Fountain Pen with a Jonathan Brooks Arctic Blast blank
(This is my current everyday carry pen.)



 

Chrome Atrax Fountain Pen with Coffee Beans cast in White
My wife has already told me that I need to get some more of these blanks - especially to make her a pen with one of them.



 



 

Lazerlinez Liberty (Stainless Steel, made in USA) with stabilized Bigleaf Maple Burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweet looking pens Matt ! How do u like the Atrax vs Triton ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 13, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Sweet looking pens Matt ! How do u like the Atrax vs Triton ?



Thanks, Tom!

It's hard to say which one I like more. They're both great kits and they're two of my favorite kits. Both made by Berea. Both look great on a pen. The Triton makes a little more gentlemanly looking pen, with the accents it has, while the Atrax makes a more masculine looking pen. The Atrax kit does cost less than the Triton, but both are the same high quality and the threads match. (I'm actually currently using my nib section from my Triton FP in the Atrax, since I didn't feel like inking up another pen.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice looking set of pens. I really like the idea of the coffee bean blank with the Atrax. Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 13, 2015)

Look well done from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 13, 2015)

I like Atrax's too, for the money they can't be beat- clean simple lines that show the blank not the bling. I wish they would come out with some upgrade plating's. Good to know about the Threads for the nib sections matching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

